# renewing old paper driving licence



## barceway (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi,


Regarding the new requirement to exchange or renew a UK driving licence.
I would prefer to renew my UK driving licence rather than exchange for a Spanish one as I will be leaving Spain this year. I have a couple of questions.

1. I don't have a photocard licence, I have the UK old pink/green paper licence valid until 2038. Can I renew this type of licence?
2. If it can be renewed, what do they do with it. Do they stamp it or something, do I get to keep it?

thanks


----------



## barceway (Jan 18, 2015)

title should read "driving licence" of course. Trying to do too many things at once again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barceway said:


> title should read "driving licence" of course. Trying to do too many things at once again


I knew what you meant & I've changed it for you!

if you're resident in Spain then you have to renew it in Spain - which means you'll be issued with a shiny new Spanish licence

there's just no avoiding it 

you'll still be able to use it in the UK when you return there though


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

barceway said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Regarding the new requirement to exchange or renew a UK driving licence.
> ...


If you do not live in UK then you cannot renew a UK DL. In years gone by you could get around the address part by showing that of a relative, friend etc., now the applcations say you must show were you actually live. If you live in Spain then to say to you live in UK amounts to fruad under the Theft Act.

I believe the UK plastic photo licence is only valid for 10 years so that should be OK in Spain until it expires.

However, if you live in Spain I do not see why you would not want to have a Spanish DL. I changed mine about 20 years ago, never been a problem. If I am stopped then there is no problem with the police not understanding it and I am 'just one of the crowd'.


----------



## barceway (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought that changing your licence to a Spanish one is not obligatory and that instead you have the option to "renew" your EU licence (which entails registering you on a list of foreign licence holders resident in Spain)

Am I confused?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

barceway said:


> I thought that changing your licence to a Spanish one is not obligatory and that instead you have the option to "renew" your EU licence (which entails registering you on a list of foreign licence holders resident in Spain)
> 
> Am I confused?


I met an English resident of long standing, a couple olf weeks ago who had just been fined 200 euros for not having changed his paper DL by the due date (I think it was 27th January 2015).

The registering on a list is *very* old hat.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barceway said:


> I thought that changing your licence to a Spanish one is not obligatory and that instead you have the option to "renew" your EU licence (which entails registering you on a list of foreign licence holders resident in Spain)
> 
> Am I confused?


yes you are a little

have a read of this Do I really have to exchange / renew my EU driving licence?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> I met an English resident of long standing, a couple olf weeks ago who had just been fined 200 euros for not having changed his paper DL by the due date (I think it was 27th January 2015).
> 
> The registering on a list is *very* old hat.


perhaps

but you can still register your licence should you choose to, & you can exchange your licence for a Spanish one before it needs to be renewed, should you choose to

neither are obligatory

but renewing a licence which has expired or is about to, is, of course obligatory, in your country of residence


----------



## barceway (Jan 18, 2015)

thanks for replies.

ok, so if I choose to renew (renovacion), rather than exchange (canje) you're saying that I will still get a Spanish licence as a result?

In that case I don't understand what the difference is between renovacion and canje, except the fee (27.40 for canje and 23.50 for renovacion)??????


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

barceway said:


> thanks for replies.
> 
> ok, so if I choose to renew (renovacion), rather than exchange (canje) you're saying that I will still get a Spanish licence as a result?
> 
> In that case I don't understand what the difference is between renovacion and canje, except the fee (27.40 for canje and 23.50 for renovacion)??????


If you are *changing your DL* which was issued in another country, say UK, for a Spanish issued one, that is 'exchanging' if you have a Spanish DL, which needs *renewing,* because it is becoming out of date, it is 'renewing'.

Also, be aware, that whatever DL (say a UK plastlic one) you have, you also need a valid medical cert that you are fit to drive. That cert is valid for 3 months for the purpose of gettimg a Spanish DL, but for the period it would have been, had you been renewing a S`panishg DL. So fpor example ion my case. My Spanish DL was renewed for 2 years. Had I, as a resident, been legally using a UK DL, the cert would have been valid for 2 years, even though it says on the cert 'valid for 3 months'.


----------



## barceway (Jan 18, 2015)

larryzx said:


> If you do not live in UK then you cannot renew a UK DL.


Yes you can. Here is the information, on the DGT website: "Renovación de permisos de conducción comunitarios".
https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites...acion-de-permisos-de-conduccion-comunitarios/

This tramite is different to exchanging your licence for Spanish one, "Canje de los permisos de conducción expedidos en Estados miembros de la Unión Europea", which is optional and detailed here:
https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites...duccion/canje-de-permisos/union-europea.shtml




larryzx said:


> If you live in Spain then to say to you live in UK amounts to fruad under the Theft Act.


But I'm not saying that I live in the UK and nobody is trying to defraud anybody. My original question was, what will happen to my UK licence if I choose "renovacion" rather than "canje"?.



larryzx said:


> However, if you live in Spain I do not see why you would not want to have a Spanish DL.


Because, as I state in my original post, I am returning to the uk later in the year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barceway said:


> thanks for replies.
> 
> ok, so if I choose to renew (renovacion), rather than exchange (canje) you're saying that I will still get a Spanish licence as a result?
> 
> In that case I don't understand what the difference is between renovacion and canje, except the fee (27.40 for canje and 23.50 for renovacion)??????


you don't have a choice - as far as Spain is concerned your paper licence is no longer valid so you* have to renew it*


but yes, whichever route is taken you end up with a Spanish licence


----------



## barceway (Jan 18, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> you don't have a choice - as far as Spain is concerned your paper licence is no longer valid so you* have to renew it*
> 
> 
> but yes, whichever route is taken you end up with a Spanish licence


Ok, thanks xabiachica.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barceway said:


> Yes you can. Here is the information, on the DGT website: "Renovación de permisos de conducción comunitarios".
> https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites...acion-de-permisos-de-conduccion-comunitarios/
> 
> This tramite is different to exchanging your licence for Spanish one, "Canje de los permisos de conducción expedidos en Estados miembros de la Unión Europea", which is optional and detailed here:
> ...


larryzx wasn't clear - or was confused

you can of course renew a UK licence in Spain - what you cannot do is renew a UK licence in the UK if you aren't resident in the UK


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> larryzx wasn't clear - or was confused
> 
> - what you cannot do is renew a UK licence in the UK if you aren't resident in the UK


Sounds like you are too "_you can of course renew a UK licence in Spain_" no you cannot. You can only renew it if your are living in UK and it will be sent to your UK address,


----------



## barceway (Jan 18, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> larryzx wasn't clear - or was confused
> 
> you can of course renew a UK licence in Spain - what you cannot do is renew a UK licence in the UK if you aren't resident in the UK



Are you sure you get a Spanish licence if you renew, rather than exchange? 
Just did a bit of googling and according to Murcia Today, you keep your old licence when you "renew". I've copied the relevant text below, link here:
! Murcia Today - Changing To A Spanish Driving Licence: The Law As It Stands


From Murcia Today:
As of 1st January 2015, though, the rules will change.
From this date onwards, any foreign driver resident in Spain who holds a licence with
unlimited validity or validity longer than the norm in Spain will be obliged to renew it
straight away. *In this way the driver maintains his original licence but is subject to Spanish
regulations*.
Renewing a foreign licence does not mean changing to a Spanish one.
In order to RENEW a licence, the psychological and physical aptitude tests must be
passed (and paid for), and the validity and authenticity of the licence being renewed will
have to be checked. In addition, the driver details will be added to the Spanish register of
drivers and potential minor offenders, *but essentially this means that UK (or other) drivers
can keep their original licences.*


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> Sounds like you are too "_you can of course renew a UK licence in Spain_" no you cannot. You can only renew it if your are living in UK and it will be sent to your UK address,


I'm not in the least bit confused

if you live in Spain & have a UK (or other EU ) licence which is about to expire, you have to renew it in Spain

you end up with a Spanish one - but you are renewing it - not exchanging it

renewal is obligatory - exchanging is voluntary

it's a different process & has a different cost


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I'm not in the least bit confused
> 
> if you live in Spain & have a UK (or other EU ) licence which is about to expire, you have to renew it in Spain
> 
> ...


You cannot* renew* a DL in Spain (with Trafico) which was issued in UK. If you are not resident in Spain then you can renew it in the UK, as you will be resident there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barceway said:


> Are you sure you get a Spanish licence if you renew, rather than exchange?
> Just did a bit of googling and according to Murcia Today, you keep your old licence when you "renew". I've copied the relevant text below, link here:
> ! Murcia Today - Changing To A Spanish Driving Licence: The Law As It Stands
> 
> ...


I'm absolutely positive - Spain can only issue a Spanish licence & it is Spain where you have to renew if you live here

that article is badly written - you don't retain your original licence - but you do retain the same categories as on your original licence

it's total rubbish that you get a UK licence when you renew

the link I gave you has a link to the DGT which is the govt department equivalent to the DVLA in the UK - it's all explained on there


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> You cannot* renew* a DL in Spain (with Trafico) which was issued in UK. If you are not resident in Spain then you can renew it in the UK, as you will be resident there.


yes you can - here's the link which proves it - https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites...acion-de-permisos-de-conduccion-comunitarios/

& what's more I've been closely in contact with a local gestor who is working with a large number of locals who got together as a group to obtain discounts for the gestor fees & medical fees

*they are all, as residents in Spain, renewing their UK & other EU licences -not exchanging them 


*you are simply wrong on this :frusty:


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> yes you can - here's the link which proves it - https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites...acion-de-permisos-de-conduccion-comunitarios/
> 
> & what's more I've been closely in contact with a local gestor who is working with a large number of locals who got together as a group to obtain discounts for the gestor fees & medical fees
> 
> ...


That is what the Spanish Government web site says. 

I would be interested to know what DVLC has to say about another government renewing a DL issued by them. 

I will also be surprised if the DL the applicants end up is not a Spanish DL, i.e. exchanged. Pero, Vamos a Ver


----------



## barceway (Jan 18, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> I'm absolutely positive - Spain can only issue a Spanish licence & it is Spain where you have to renew if you live here
> 
> that article is badly written - you don't retain your original licence - but you do retain the same categories as on your original licence
> 
> ...


To be fair to the article, it's not claiming that Spain will issue you with a new UK licence when you renew. It's saying that you simply keep hold of the one you already have (valid in the UK until 2038 in my case) but that its details are entered onto a register. 
You're saying that's not the case?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> That is what the Spanish Government web site says.
> 
> I would be interested to know what DVLC has to say about another government renewing a DL issued by them.
> 
> I will also be surprised if the DL the applicants end up is not a Spanish DL, i.e. exchanged. Pero, Vamos a Ver


of course they end up with a Spanish licence - I've posted that several times on this thread alone

but they are renewing an expired or nearly expired licence , as they are obliged to & they have to have a medical in order to do so

they are not voluntarily exchanging a licence which doesn't need renewing - & neither would they need a medical in order to do so


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barceway said:


> To be fair to the article, it's not claiming that Spain will issue you with a new UK licence when you renew. It's saying that you simply keep hold of the one you already have (valid in the UK until 2038 in my case) but that its details are entered onto a register.
> You're saying that's not the case?


yes that's what I'm saying

you have to hand your UK licence into tráfico & they issue you with a new (Spanish) EU licence



you can voluntarily _register _your licence - but not the paper one - only a photocard licence which has some time left before it expires - that's what it sounds like they are describing - not renewal


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I have just spoken to DVLA on 300 790 6801 and they say *only DVLA can renew a British DL. * To renew would mean that you still had a British DL after the process..  If you end up with a Spanish DL then you have exchanged it: You had a British one, now you have a Spanish one..

So sorry Trafico you cannot renew a UK DL, you can of course *exchange* one for a Spanish one. If you like you can call that renewing.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> I have just spoken to DVLA on 300 790 6801 and they say *only DVLA can renew a British DL. * To renew would mean that you still had a British DL after the process..  If you end up with a Spanish DL then you have exchanged it: You had a British one, now you have a Spanish one..
> 
> So sorry Trafico you cannot renew a UK DL, you can of course *exchange* one for a Spanish one. If you like you can call that renewing.


now you're just being silly

renewal & exchange are two different processes - they use different forms, have different requirements & different fees - the first is obligatory & the second is voluntary

a UK issued licence is an EU licence - you can renew that EU licence in whichever EU country you live


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica;6543505
a UK issued licence is an EU licence - you can renew that EU licence in whichever EU country you live[/QUOTE said:


> OK DVLC are wrong and you are right. Silly me !!!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I think semantics have got in the way of facts - not for the first time.



If you have a UK (EU) licence and you want a Spanish one then if it hasn't yet expired you can elect to get a Spanish one.

If you have a UK (EU) licence and you want a Spanish one then when it is about to expire, you are obliged to get a Spanish one.


I am trying to choose my words carefully. In either case you still _should_ get a medical as well.


The two processes are different but the end result is a Spanish licence with pretty much the same categories (but not entirely) on which replaces the UK licence which is literally destroyed!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I think semantics have got in the way of facts - not for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you don't need a medical to exchange, daft as that may seem, but you have to to renew


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> OK DVLC are wrong and you are right. Silly me !!!!


the DVLA don't have anything to do with the rules in Spain, do they?

if what they say is correct, you live in Spain & your UK issued licence has expired, what do you do?

you can't renew it in the UK & Spain won't exchange an expired licence

by your logic you're destined to remain licence-less 

unless you renew that licence in Spain - because Spain will renew it for you


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

barceway said:


> To be fair to the article, it's not claiming that Spain will issue you with a new UK licence when you renew. *It's saying that you simply keep hold of the one you already have (valid in the UK until 2038 in my case) but that its details are entered onto a register*.
> You're saying that's not the case?


If the UK license your talking about is the old Paper licence ( valid to 2038 ) I'm
sorry but it will not be valid.
The only way the old UK paper licence's remained valid in the first place - was on
the proviso that the driver, never moved house after the year, the old Paper 
licenses were discontinued by the DVLA and the new Photo licences ( renewable
every 10 years - or sooner if the driver changes he's or her residential address,
although changes of address are done free - so long as the photocard hasn't expired )
were introduced.

If you sold your house ( the one for which the old Paper licence was issued ) and
your no longer resident at that address - then the Paper licence will be invalid
and what's more you could be fined up to a £1000 - if you ever return to the
UK and tried using it as your current UK driving licence, when resident at another
UK address. 

Of course - you might get away with it - if your old house is rented out and you
intend to return to your old UK address ( once your sojourn in Spain is over )
and use it as your main UK residence again.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> you don't need a medical to exchange, daft as that may seem, but you have to to renew


My wife changed her DL last year and she needed a medical cert. However, as Snikpoh says "In either case you still should get a medical as well." So even if you are not asked for one you still must have one. As I said, every one driving in Spain, who is resident, must have proof they are fit to drive, and that includes those legally using a non Spnaish DL- 

In Spain one must have a valid DL otherwise any insurance is invalid (This is unlike in UK where if you hold or HAVE HELD a DL, and are not disqualified, you are still covered).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> My wife changed her DL last year and she needed a medical cert. However, as Snikpoh says "In either case you still should get a medical as well." So even if you are not asked for one you still must have one. As I said, every one driving in Spain, who is resident, must have proof they are fit to drive, and that includes those legally using a non Spnaish DL-
> 
> In Spain one must have a valid DL otherwise any insurance is invalid (This is unlike in UK where if you hold or HAVE HELD a DL, and are not disqualified, you are still covered).




_*
to renew your EU licence*_ https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites...acion-de-permisos-de-conduccion-comunitarios/



> * Documentación necesaria*
> 
> 
> *Solicitud* en impreso oficial que se facilitará en las Jefaturas de Tráfico y en la página Web de la DGT (*Dirección General de Tráfico*).
> ...


 the part I've marked in red is the medical

however...... 
*to exchange your EU licence *a medical isn't required - from the website


> https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites...duccion/canje-de-permisos/union-europea.shtml
> no mention of a medical
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> you don't need a medical to exchange, daft as that may seem, but you have to to renew


That's not actually true around here. 

For us and the many we've helped, they've all needed a medical to exchange their UK licence for a Spanish one.

Once again, maybe things are different depending where you live.

So, as I said, to be safe one _should_ get a medical - it's relatively cheap and easy to do.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> That's not actually true around here.
> 
> For us and the many we've helped, they've all needed a medical to exchange their UK licence for a Spanish one.
> 
> ...



yes I know that different offices follow their own drumbeat - but the DGT requirements are what they _should _be following - since the DGT is their boss

exchanging is optional anyway

are you certain that they were _all _exchanging - not renewing? Since if nothing else, this thread has proven that there is confusion over this


----------



## barceway (Jan 18, 2015)

Really appreciate the help, thanks everyone.

I've been down to trafico in Barcelona and looks like the easiest for me is to just exchange and then exchange back again when I'm back in the UK.

It really is very little hassle to do the paperwork and I was seen 2 minutes after arriving.

Xabiachica is absolutely right, that officially the rules state that you don't need a medical to exchange. However, and this is one of the things that gets on my nerves in Spain, the lady who dealt with me said in Barcelona they do require the medical to exchange, even though the rules say you don't. I asked why, since it isn't one of the required documents listed, and I was told, that's just the way it is, and if I don't like it I can make a reclamacion.
I won't be wasting my time doing that of course, especially since the medical is only 40 euros.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes I know that different offices follow their own drumbeat - but the DGT requirements are what they _should _be following - since the DGT is their boss
> 
> exchanging is optional anyway
> 
> are you certain that they were _all _exchanging - not renewing? Since if nothing else, this thread has proven that there is confusion over this


Yes, as I did ours and I have personally helped the others - so personal, first-hand experience of EXCHANGING the licence.

@barceway has conformed what I said earlier. Whilst it might not be the law/rules, many places do insist on a medical and for 40€ I can't see the point in arguing about it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, as I did ours and I have personally helped the others - so personal, first-hand experience of EXCHANGING the licence.
> 
> @barceway has conformed what I said earlier. Whilst it might not be the law/rules, many places do insist on a medical and for 40&#128; I can't see the point in arguing about it.


He's renewing though. You can't exchange an expired licence as the paper one is


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

barceway said:


> Really appreciate the help, thanks everyone.
> 
> I've been down to trafico in Barcelona and looks like the easiest for me is to just exchange and then exchange back again when I'm back in the UK.
> 
> ...


Barcaway. 
Sorry to disagree but the rules say one does need a medical cert. to exchange a DL , as shown below 

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/canje-de-permisos/otros.shtml
_
DOCUMENTACIÓN
•	Solicitud en impreso oficial que se facilitará en las Jefaturas de Tráfico y en la página Web de la DGT (Dirección General de Tráfico)
•	Acreditación de identidad y residencia:
o	Documento Nacional de Identidad o Pasaporte: original en vigor.
o	Autorización de residencia o documento de identidad de su país o pasaporte, junto con el Certificado de Inscripción en el Registro Central de Extranjeros para extranjeros comunitarios: original en vigor.
o	Autorización de Residencia para extranjeros no comunitarios: original en vigor. Tarjeta de residencia en vigor.
•* Acudir a un centro de reconocimiento de conductores para la emisión del informe de aptitud psicofísica, que se enviará telemáticamente a la Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico.*
•	Permiso de conducción: original en vigor y fotocopia.
•	Fotografía actualizada: una original de 32 x 26 mm. Cuando se trate de solicitantes que por su religión lleven el cabello cubierto , se admitirán las fotografías con velo, siendo la única limitación para su admisión, que el óvalo del rostro aparezca totalmente descubierto desde el nacimiento del pelo hasta el mentón, de forma que no impida o dificulte la identificación de la persona .
•	Talón foto, que se facilitará en las Jefaturas de Tráfico: cumplimentado y firmado dentro del recuadro correspondiente.
•	Declaración por escrito de no hallarse privado por resolución judicial del derecho a conducir vehículos a motor y ciclomotores, ni sometido a intervención o suspensión del que se posea.
•	Declaración por escrito de no ser titular de otro permiso o licencia de conducción, ya sea expedido en España o en otro país comunitario, de igual clase que el solicitado.
_


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thatthat


larryzx said:


> Barcaway.
> Sorry to disagree but the rules say one does need a medical cert. to exchange a DL , as shown below
> 
> https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/canje-de-permisos/otros.shtml
> ...


*That's for NON-EU licences*


> *Los países con convenio de canje son los siguientes:* República Argelina Democrática y Popular, República Argentina, República de Bolivia, República de Chile, República de Colombia, República de Ecuador, Reino de Marruecos, República de Nicaragua, República de Perú, República Dominicana, República de Panamá, República de Paraguay, República de Uruguay, República Bolivariana de Venezuela, República Federativa de Brasil, República de El Salvador, República de Filipinas, República de Guatemala, República de Serbia, República de Turquía, Túnez, Ucrania, Macedonia.


the link I gave a few posts back is the correct one

did your wife have an EU licence?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

larryzx said:


> Barcaway.
> Sorry to disagree but the rules say one does need a medical cert. to exchange a DL , as shown below
> 
> https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/canje-de-permisos/otros.shtml
> ...


I'm afraid that's not the correct document you have quoted from. That's the one for foreign licences with an exchange agreement with Spain.

This is the one for EU Licences

And these are the requirements :

DOCUMENTACIÓN NECESARIA:

Solicitud en impreso oficial que se facilitará en las Jefaturas de Tráfico y en la página Web de la DGT (Dirección General de Tráfico)
Acreditación de identidad y residencia:

Documento Nacional de Identidad o NIE o Pasaporte en vigor y cualquier otro medio de prueba que se solicite por la Jefatura de Tráfico, para acreditar la residencia.

Permiso de conducción comunitario: original en vigor y fotocopia.

Fotografía actualizada: una original de 32 x 26 mm. Cuando se trate de solicitantes que por su religión lleven el cabello cubierto , se admitirán las fotografías con velo, siendo la única limitación para su admisión, que el óvalo del rostro aparezca totalmente descubierto desde el nacimiento del pelo hasta el mentón, de forma que no impida o dificulte la identificación de la persona .

Talón foto, que se facilitará en las Jefaturas de Tráfico: cumplimentado y firmado dentro del recuadro correspondiente.

Declaración por escrito de no hallarse privado por resolución judicial del derecho a conducir vehículos a motor y ciclomotores, ni sometido a intervención o suspensión del que se posea.

Declaración por escrito de no ser titular de otro permiso o licencia de conducción, ya sea expedido en España o en otro país comunitario, de igual clase que el solicitado.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> I'm afraid that's not the correct document you have quoted from. That's the one for foreign licences with an exchange agreement with Spain.
> 
> This is the one for EU Licences
> 
> ...


thanks 

that's the same one I posted in post #33 

I was beginning to feel like a lone voice here, even though I *know *I'm right! :frusty:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> He's renewing though. You can't exchange an expired licence as the paper one is


That's irrelevant to the point I was discussing



barceway said:


> Xabiachica is absolutely right, that officially the rules state that you don't need a medical to exchange. ...


Of course you can't exchange something that has expired ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> That's irrelevant to the point I was discussing
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can't exchange something that has expired ...


it's *totally *relevant

because for a renewal you *do *have to have a medical as part of the renewal process

and he's renewing - not exchanging


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Make an appointment online and take all the paperwork. 

Then they will take the old green one away and send you one spanish driving license in a few weeks by mail. My husband just got his last week. We changed in Alicante in Dec.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

It's quite simple really, and is set out in the European Directive.

If you have an EU photocard licence with an administrative expiry date, then when it expires, you renew it where you are resident. At that point you have to undertake the medical required in that country. 

If you have an EU photocard licence issued in another country which is still within validity of the Administrative Expiry date then you can continue to use it until it expires or exchange it for a licence in your country of residence. If you choose to exchange it then under the Directive they are not allowed to ask you to undertake the medical, although as discussed earlier some offices do, but this incorrect. Some offices will also ask you to undertake the medical if it expires in less than a year, so they effectively renew it. 

If you have an EU paper only licence e.g UK, which is still valid in the UK, then after 2 years of residence in another country then they can ask you you have to renew it, undertake the medical and be issued with a photocard. This is so you are subject to the medical and other controls in your country of residence. Note, it has not expired because it doesn't contain an administrative expiry date., only a valid to date e.g age 70 in respect of a UK licence, and is currently still valid in the UK, and does not need renewing, although that will change by 2033 at the latest.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> It's quite simple really, and is set out in the European Directive.
> 
> If you have an EU photocard licence with an administrative expiry date, then when it expires, you renew it where you are resident. At that point you have to undertake the medical required in that country.
> 
> ...


I say again . . . . . . 

For the UK Paper license to remain valid ( for a UK resident - or a returning Expat
to the UK ) upto age 70 or whenever the Paper licence expires.
He or she would have to have had to maintain, unbroken residency at the UK address to
which the old Paper licence was issued.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Williams2 said:


> I say again . . . . . .
> 
> For the UK Paper license to remain valid ( for a UK resident - or a returning Expat
> to the UK ) upto age 70 or whenever the Paper licence expires.
> ...


Actually that's not quite correct. There would be no need to maintain unbroken residency, although I agree there would be a need to maintain the address which is on the paper licence. For example, if someone had a property in the UK, and still had a paper licence issued to that address, came to Spain and lived here for 1 day less than 2 years, and then returned to the UK, the licence would still be valid in the UK.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> Actually that's not quite correct. There would be no need to maintain unbroken residency, although I agree there would be a need to maintain the address which is on the paper licence. For example, if someone had a property in the UK, and still had a paper licence issued to that address, came to Spain and lived here for 1 day less than 2 years, and then returned to the UK, the licence would still be valid in the UK.


Yes, provided the owners property in the UK was either left unoccupied or only
rented out, ready to resume he's or her residencency in the UK, after the Expats
sojourn in Spain.

He or she might get into trouble, if they tried to argue the toss about unbroken
residency, if they rented out the same property in the UK and lived somewhere
else in Britain. Even if there intention is to return to their former property later
on.

Not many people have lived or would choose to continue living in the same house
for years or decades on end - from the time the old Paper licenses were issued.
I bet many people who passed their driving test in the 1970's or 80's were
still living at their Parents house ( if they passed the test in their teens )

Finally - you cannot change an address on the old UK Paper licence as DVLA
don't issue them anymore - if you change address then DVLA will automatically
issue you with the new photocard licence. Which will be subject to 10 year
renewals.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Williams2 said:


> Yes, provided the owners property in the UK was either left unoccupied or only rented out, ready to resume he's or her residencency in the UK, after the Expats sojourn in Spain.


Lots of people do this.



Williams2 said:


> He or she might get into trouble, if they tried to argue the toss about unbroken
> residency, if they rented out the same property in the UK and lived somewhere
> else in Britain. Even if there intention is to return to their former property later
> on.


No, if you move in the UK you MUST change your address, in which case you will be issued with a photocard.



Williams2 said:


> Not many people have lived or would choose to continue living in the same house
> for years or decades on end - from the time the old Paper licenses were issued.
> I bet many people who passed their driving test in the 1970's or 80's were
> still living at their Parents house ( if they passed the test in their teens )


They were still issuing paper licences up until 1997


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> Lots of people do this.
> 
> Yes we agree.
> 
> ...


Yes - 1997 is 18 years ago now. So those that are still using their old Paper licence that
was issued at the time they were living with their Parents. Better change it Pronto, lol !!
Unless they have been living in Spain with their old license - since leaving their Parents
house, of course, lol, lol. !!
But I don't think Spain tolerates the old UK Paper license for more than a couple of years after
the Expat becomes resident in Spain now.


----------

